
Using machine learning to detect deficient coverage in colonoscopy screenings - theafh
https://ai.googleblog.com/2020/08/using-machine-learning-to-detect.html
======
Jabbles
This sounds like it might be applicable in the near future - the regulatory
barriers to a system that checks if you've missed any areas are probably far
lower than any kind of tool that provides an actual diagnosis.

~~~
epmaybe
This really resonates with where I feel a lot of these systems are headed
first. Having a system that aids the reader/user or augments their own
abilities are far more palatable to a system with tons of regulation. Imagine
a chest xray scanner that highlights places that are typically missed by
radiologists, or enhances the opacities in that area. If I'm not mistaken,
philips or siemens have a program that does just that.

------
henearkr
As it seems pretty much feasible to use automatic objects
detection/classification to spot possible tumors during the colonoscopy,
wouldn't it be the next obvious step to replace the normal camera (well suited
for a human observer) by several cameras in particular on the sides, or even a
360° camera (with the corresponding spotlights)?

This would help get 100% coverage with no effort.

------
melling
Chadwick Boseman dying from colon cancer at 43 makes me think we need better
non-invasive testing.

Sounds like he developed his cancer before he was 40.

~~~
jashephe
Indeed. In Chadwick Boseman’s case, the onset was at _such_ a young age that
it suggests (total speculation) he might have had a hereditary cancer syndrome
or some other familial risk factor. More widespread genetic testing may help
people like him in the future.

~~~
treefish
I would be curious if anyone knows his cancer family history. The guidelines
I've seen recommend screening at age 50 or 10 years before a the age at which
a first degree relative was diagnosed (whichever is sooner).

------
rayhendricks
Wow this is really interesting and a project I’d really like to work on. My
grandmother passed away from colon cancer in her late 50s and as a presently
32 y/o I’m definitely thinking about getting a colonoscopy soon. I wonder if
they could give me the raw video data to experiment with?

~~~
DoofusOfDeath
I wonder if a better starting point would be consulting a well-regarded
oncologist or gastroenterologist.

That might be your best resource for assessing your personal risk profile, and
developing an early-detection strategy. That also might be the fastest way to
persuade a gastroenterologist to perform the exam, if appropriate.

